# wolf spiders



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

Is anyone else finding lots of wolf spiders this year?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

no more than normal I guess. take a flash light out after dark and go for a walk in the woods. Those little dew drops that catch the light are more than likely wolf spider eyes. in some place I pick berries they are spaced 1 foot apart or closer so like a zillion spiders per acre. they really clean the woodland floor of bugs.

There is another patch I berry pick that has spiders that look like wolf spiders but much larger and more stationary. They are not aggresive and move fairly slow but span the size of my hand and are communal so they get along without killing each other. I haven't been able to pinpoint exactly what specie they are but they look a dead wringer for a wolf just 5" across and slow. I could almost pick them up without fear of retaliation.


----------

